# Why have they never tested my AMH??



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive been doing fertility treatment for three years had three failed IUIS and three failed ICSIs these were all NHS funded so now we have to go private, however when asking for my AMH they couldnt find it and it seems they have never tested me... why?? I dont understand?? Surely this is a test that should be routine lots of other people at the same hospital as me had there AMH done before starting any treatment and other clinics....making me think that maybe theres a problem with my AMH which could have effected my treatment but they would have never known as they never tested me.  Any help would be great...ive gone to my gp to get tested before my review and he doesnt understand why they havent tested me either??


----------



## MrsNicolaB (Aug 7, 2013)

As I understand it AMH is not routinely tested in the NHS as FSH is considered the most important. It seems only private clinics do this routinely and this will include private clinics undertaking nhs contracts so some nhs patients will have been tested and some not.
If you produced eggs and these fertilised then you probably don't need to be too worried about amh as its an indicator of egg reserves rather than indicator of sucess of ivf.
Hope that helps.


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Rainbow_treasure,

The NHS are a bit like a lottery. Some will pay for a test, some won't. It depends on the area and the consultant. I guess if your FSH was a good number, they didn't test your AMH because they didn't think it necessary procedure/cost. 

I had my AMH test paid for by my consultant on the NHS. My friend, who lives a few miles away and went to a different NHS hospital was refused a test. 

The same goes for IVF. In our area, you are only qualify for IVF if you are between 30 and 35. It's completely unfair. The UK should provide the same benefits to all patients. 

I wish you the best of luck with your private treatment. Hopefully, they will make your dreams come true. 

xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks deedee_spark and MrsnicolaB that helps  glad my gp is doing them for free xx


----------

